# Se exam results release date?



## Antnyt23

Anyone know about how long after the pe results are released that the se results are released?


----------



## Andy Lin

Mid June-ish I believe.

See last year's: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23710


----------



## Antnyt23

Thank you


----------



## BoilerEng

Maybe Indiana is different - but I received my passing results via email from a Licensing board rep this afternoon.

I emailed asking if they also received the SE results with the PE and she responded that they had received my passing SE results already.

NCEES still shows as pending but the rep said my CSR is processing the results currently. (not sure what CSR is)


----------



## Antnyt23

Very nice congrats! I know they have some type of grading thing for the se so hopefully that means they had it already!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

BoilerEng said:


> Maybe Indiana is different - but I received my passing results via email from a Licensing board rep this afternoon.
> 
> I emailed asking if they also received the SE results with the PE and she responded that they had received my passing SE results already.
> 
> NCEES still shows as pending but the rep said my CSR is processing the results currently. (not sure what CSR is)




Congratulations! Both Vertical and Lateral?


----------



## BoilerEng

Actually just kidding - the rep emailed back and said she made an error and they actually don't have my results. Not sure what happened, but back to waiting...

I passed vertical last fall, only took lateral this time


----------



## Moose70

The SE Grading Workshop is typically the first week of June and the results are usually released about a week after that...


----------



## Antnyt23

I'm going to call and just find out the date of the se gradin workshop Tuesday to get an idea of when to even start looking.... Unless someone has already done this


----------



## BoilerEng

Moose70 said:


> The SE Grading Workshop is typically the first week of June and the results are usually released about a week after that...




Thanks moose


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Historical release dates:






Credit for this goes to dussbucs.


----------



## Antnyt23

Awesome thanks both of you goo to know


----------



## bassplayer45

To further add to this. NCEES has a goal to get all results out before the registration date. Since this is on June 22nd this year, you can expect to hear something by then at the latest


----------



## Antnyt23

The SE grading workshop is June 5 so no worries on checking this week.


----------



## NightWatch

bassplayer45 said:


> To further add to this. NCEES has a goal to get all results out before the registration date. Since this is on June 22nd this year, you can expect to hear something by then at the latest


That was nice of them to share that with you......

It's not on their website anywhere. They have registration open for months. What's the correlation between results and registration?


----------



## khusaibi_PE

New York State result notification email received!


----------



## BoilerEng

HKHUSAIBI said:


> New York State result notification email received!


----------



## bassplayer45

Its just on the Exam portion of their site. You can see the SE and PE registration opens June 22nd


----------



## NightWatch

bassplayer45 said:


> Its just on the Exam portion of their site. You can see the SE and PE registration opens June 22nd


But how do you know it's their goal to release results by then?


----------



## bassplayer45

I can't remember who I spoke with, it was on the chat. They just stated that to be fair to everyone, they wanted to make sure each person had the same amount of time to decide if they wanted to register. Same goes for the PE etc.


----------



## BoilerEng

Antnyt23 said:


> The SE grading workshop is June 5 so no worries on checking this week.




According to the June licensure exchange the official dates for the workshop are June 4-6. So the official grading begins today


----------



## bassplayer45

Yeah, I find it very un-easy a bunch of people are in a room at Clemson determining from my 3 essay problems (one of which was very un fair) if I am fit to design bridges


----------



## BoilerEng

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, I find it very un-easy a bunch of people are in a room at Clemson determining from my 3 essay problems (one of which was very un fair) if I am fit to design bridges


That's unfortunate to hear, considering how huge each question is.

I found all of the lateral building questions to be right on par with what I was expecting. One of them was a curve-ball but not unfair in any way, just required some outside-the-box thinking.

I wish I knew my multiple choice score at least - after the exam I felt more concerned with that than the essay portion


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

bassplayer45 said:


> Yeah, I find it very un-easy a bunch of people are in a room at Clemson determining from my 3 essay problems (one of which was very un fair) if I am fit to design bridges




I'm glad that I no longer have to go through that again and really, really hoping that you don't have to go through this again either. Good luck, try not to think about it (yeah, I know...).


----------



## bassplayer45

Appreciate it, I am on pins and needles over here


----------



## Antnyt23

BoilerEng said:


> Antnyt23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SE grading workshop is June 5 so no worries on checking this week.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the June licensure exchange the official dates for the workshop are June 4-6. So the official grading begins today
Click to expand...

You are correct the people at ncees lied to me !!!! I saw this today to so hoping maybe next week we can start seeing some releases


----------



## BoilerEng

Antnyt23 said:


> BoilerEng said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antnyt23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SE grading workshop is June 5 so no worries on checking this week.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the June licensure exchange the official dates for the workshop are June 4-6. So the official grading begins today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct the people at ncees lied to me !!!! I saw this today to so hoping maybe next week we can start seeing some releases
Click to expand...

I hope so, but I'm not going to get my hopes up and I'll just assume it'll be the week of the 15th when results start coming in


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

BoilerEng said:


> Antnyt23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoilerEng said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antnyt23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SE grading workshop is June 5 so no worries on checking this week.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the June licensure exchange the official dates for the workshop are June 4-6. So the official grading begins today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct the people at ncees lied to me !!!! I saw this today to so hoping maybe next week we can start seeing some releases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm not going to get my hopes up and I'll just assume it'll be the week of the 15th when results start coming in
Click to expand...

That would be consistent with past result release dates. But, because you know you will; F5... F5... F5...F5...F5...F5...


----------



## bassplayer45

Last day of grading. I think the next 3 days will be spent figuring out how i will cope if i get bad news again


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Beer; lots and lots of beer.

Also, don't worry, we'll just have to double down and get you through this.


----------



## Civil Dawg

I've asked but haven't gotten any replies yet so I'll try this here where there seems to be more activity. I'm getting ready to sit for the SE next year and am wondering if anyone here has taken a review class and what you thought of it? Do most people just self study or take a review?

I've found a few old threads on here and it seems like ASCE's is not worth it &amp; Kaplan has mixed reviews. What about PPI? I heard they are coming out with a new review course. Has anyone taken EET SE review? Thanks.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

I passed without a review course, but from what I understand your assessment seems to be accurate.

I may possibly be teaching one of the PPI courses coming up if all goes well. I'd hope it's worthwhile.


----------



## bassplayer45

I took Kaplan. I had mixed reviews because It was really geared towards buildings and the essay portion of the test. This really didn't help me as a bridge guy. That being said, they have 2 excellent teachers. Tim Mays (I think that was his name), did lateral forces, ASCE 7 loads, and bridges. These were excellent lectures with tons of great info. Then there was a lady who did Masonry which was solid as well.

Overall, I think it was a good refresher for a bridge guy, but it really was more geared to building folk for help with the essay portion of the test.

The practice tests published by PPI have helped me the most, that and failing the test twice (as much as I hate to admit it) because you get a feel for what you are weak in


----------



## captain zumo

It's awfully quiet out there this year. Anyone hearing any rumblings other than "....8 to 10 weeks" ?


----------



## Antnyt23

just waiting at this point .... as patiently as possible haha .... I would expect next weeks the week but just a guess based on past stuff


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yeah, I think Friday is the earliest people can expect to see the results.


----------



## bassplayer45

I remember the first time I got lateral results, it was the Tuesday or Wednesday after the grading workshop. So I am impatiently waiting. I am also hoping they decided to add a giant curve because of that ridiculous problem 3


----------



## BoilerEng

Going off of results last time - they graded the exam December 4-6 and I received results December 16th. So I am expecting results the 16th this time too


----------



## vcinfio

FINALLY got my scores just now! Good luck to everyone. I had to call the Illinois Department of Financial &amp; Professional Regulation and ask for the master scorekeeper Chawla to get my results.


----------



## captain zumo

Congrats!!! here we go!!!!!


----------



## bassplayer45

Now I am officially nervous


----------



## Antnyt23

vcinfio said:


> FINALLY got my scores just now! Good luck to everyone. I had to call the Illinois Department of Financial &amp; Professional Regulation and ask for the master scorekeeper Chawla to get my results.




Congrats! is it on NCEES for ya?


----------



## bassplayer45

I just checked mine, for Ohio, and there is nothing up yet


----------



## Antnyt23

hoping to see someone else confirm.


----------



## BoilerEng

Nothing yet from Indiana either


----------



## BoilerEng

vcinfio said:


> FINALLY got my scores just now! Good luck to everyone. I had to call the Illinois Department of Financial &amp; Professional Regulation and ask for the master scorekeeper Chawla to get my results.




You didn't say if they were positive results...assuming they are, congrats! Let us know when they get posted to NCEES


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5....


----------



## Antnyt23

Results aren't released to the states yet so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## StructuralBrewer

This is based on the spreadsheet posted earlier in the thread, I haven't been able to independently verify the historical release dates but I'm not about to let that stand in the way of my stress-induced-test-insanity!

This session's Scoring Workshop ended June 6th. If NCEES matches the fastest they've released Spring results after the end of the Scoring Workshop (5 days), we'll know tomorrow. The longest the Spring results have taken (ignoring the first year in 2011) was 10 days, which would be Tuesday, June 16th.

I would say, "Let the refreshing begin!" but we all know we've been doing that for weeks now.


----------



## BoilerEng

StructuralBrewer said:


> This is based on the spreadsheet posted earlier in the thread, I haven't been able to independently verify the historical release dates but I'm not about to let that stand in the way of my stress-induced-test-insanity!
> 
> This session's Scoring Workshop ended June 6th. If NCEES matches the fastest they've released Spring results after the end of the Scoring Workshop (5 days), we'll know tomorrow. The longest the Spring results have taken (ignoring the first year in 2011) was 10 days, which would be Tuesday, June 16th.
> 
> I would say, "Let the refreshing begin!" but we all know we've been doing that for weeks now.




Oh nice...I wasn't aware that the longest they had taken was 10 days. So the 16th at the latest is nice. That being said, that 10 day period was just last October. So it's not like they are getting faster or anything.


----------



## student

vcinfio said:


> FINALLY got my scores just now! Good luck to everyone. I had to call the Illinois Department of Financial &amp; Professional Regulation and ask for the master scorekeeper Chawla to get my results.


Has any one else from Illinois get their results? This doesn't seem right, if the results were out they would have been posted in MyNCEES accounts already.


----------



## BoilerEng

student said:


> vcinfio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem right, if the results were out they would have been posted in MyNCEES accounts already.
Click to expand...

My thoughts as well.


----------



## BoilerEng

Just got the official NCEES notice - Passed 2nd attempt lateral. Such a relief to be done


----------



## CTstructure

Results from Connecticut just posted on NCEES. Passed both parts and I still can't believe it!


----------



## BoilerEng

CTstructure said:


> Results from Connecticut just posted on NCEES. Passed both parts and I still can't believe it!




Congrats! And very nice work passing them both at the same time


----------



## CTstructure

BoilerEng said:


> CTstructure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results from Connecticut just posted on NCEES. Passed both parts and I still can't believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! And very nice work passing them both at the same time
Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well on being finished! This wasn't my first time either and like you said, it's such a relief.


----------



## student

BoilerEng said:


> Just got the official NCEES notice - Passed 2nd attempt lateral. Such a relief to be done


Congrats!

Which state?


----------



## BoilerEng

student said:


> BoilerEng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the official NCEES notice - Passed 2nd attempt lateral. Such a relief to be done
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Which state?
Click to expand...



Indiana


----------



## Antnyt23

Congrats guys!


----------



## xjggre

Just got the official NCEES notice - Passed 2nd attempt Vertical Bridge. Passed 1st Lateral Bridge last November.


----------



## Antnyt23

What state?


----------



## xjggre

Antnyt23 said:


> What state?


NY


----------



## Antnyt23

Very nice


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Congratulations to all who passed so far! I jumped around my office for a bit last year when I got my results.

Bassplayer, knowing how hard you've worked for this I'm actually super nervous for when you get your results. Good luck to you and all those waiting for their results.


----------



## StructuralBrewer

MA here, still waiting. I thought all the SE results would go up on NCEES at the same time, but I guess I'll just keep hitting the F5 key until I see something.


----------



## Antnyt23

No Ohio here have a feeling tomorrow at this point....


----------



## mjborg

Just got my results. Sadly, I did not pass bridge lateral again! That was my third attempt.


----------



## bassplayer45

nice work


----------



## bassplayer45

hang in there, you will get it. I am still waiting on my results *knock on wood*


----------



## bassplayer45

I think i am also paranoid they waited until Friday to potentially release, that just seems like a bad omen, haha *knock on wood*


----------



## mjborg

Forgot to mention, I am in PA. I guess back to studying....... 

Bassplayer - hoping you pass. I don't wish having to retake this test on anyone!


----------



## StructuralBrewer

We feel you mjborg. Interesting that PA was one of the last states to release PE results but one of the first to release SE, only 3 days between the two.


----------



## mjborg

Thanks StructualBrewer! I appreciate it.

I think I will take a few weeks off to enjoy the summer with family and then hit it hard for October.


----------



## xjggre

What's the next step after you passed the exams if your state does not have separate license for SE?


----------



## mjborg

xjggre - When I lived in NY, other engineers who passed the SE applied to IL for an SE license. That was my plan now that I am in PA.


----------



## xjggre

mjborg said:


> xjggre - When I lived in NY, other engineers who passed the SE applied to IL for an SE license. That was my plan now that I am in PA.


Thanks for your valuable suggestion.

Is there any special requirements to apply IL Se license?


----------



## phecke

xjggre said:


> What's the next step after you passed the exams if your state does not have separate license for SE?




As far as I know, every state accepts the SE exam for getting a PE. I'm licensed in 9 states now and only one of them is an SE, all the others are PE states.


----------



## phecke

xjggre said:


> mjborg said:
> 
> 
> 
> xjggre - When I lived in NY, other engineers who passed the SE applied to IL for an SE license. That was my plan now that I am in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your valuable suggestion.
> 
> Is there any special requirements to apply IL Se license?
> 
> IL needs you to have passed the FE exam, the SE exam, show you exerience, and:
> 
> 1. Properly completed 4-page Application for Licensure/Examination.
> 
> 2. Official original transcripts from EACH college or university attended with
> school seal affixed. Transcript must include coursework completed. An
> abbreviated transcript is not acceptable. Submit transcripts for undergraduate
> and all graduate coursework.
> 
> a. If you are a graduate of an approved engineering curriculum, 4 years of
> structural engineering experience is required. An approved engineering
> curriculum shall include a minimum of 18 semester hours (27 quarter
> hours) of structural analysis behavior and design courses. A minimum of
> 9 semester hours are required in structural design.
> 
> b. If you are a graduate of a related science curriculum, 8 years of structural
> engineering experience is required.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjborg

I agree with what phecke said. I know engineers who did what he stated, and the few who wanted an actual SE license, applied to a state that issues one.

xjggre - not sure of the specific requirements in IL for an SE, can't image that they are much different from any other state.


----------



## mcpie

Anyone hear from CA yet?


----------



## phecke

mjborg said:


> I agree with what phecke said. I know engineers who did what he stated, and the few who wanted an actual SE license, applied to a state that issues one.
> 
> xjggre - not sure of the specific requirements in IL for an SE, can't image that they are much different from any other state.




My original license was in a PE state, I just took the SE exam to get it. Has helped out a ton in the long run professionally/career-wise. The SE after your name really means something to people in the know.

As I said above, IL is basically the same as other states, just you need the SE exam (obviously) and the education and experience requirements are a bit more stringent.


----------



## xjggre

Thanks all for your reply.

I have NCEES Record. When I applied NY PE, I just asked NCEES to send my material to NY and it saved me lots of time.

I just wonder if IL or other States have SE license accept NCEES record?

Thanks.


----------



## srex

Still waiting on my results in TX. For my sanity, how were you all notified of your results? State board? Or NCEES? Were you sent an email when the results were posted, or did you find out by F5'ing?


----------



## BoilerEng

I got an email titled "NCEES Notification of Results Release". Then it just told me to log on and access the results.

Last time though I didn't receive an NCEES email at all. I passed Vertical but not Lateral and I got an email from the IN state board with an attached approval to sit for the April 2015 lateral. The email stated I should be able to login in to NCEES to see I had passed Vertical but not Lateral.


----------



## CalEngr17

mcpie said:


> Anyone hear from CA yet?


Still waiting here in CA, anxiously....


----------



## StructuralBrewer

MA reporting in, same as BoilerEng, I received an email with a link to my NCEES account.

Buildings = Failed Vertical, Passed Lateral.

Not pleased, but better than failing both. I should have taken one at a time in the first place, but I'm glad to have had this experience and looking forward to the next time I take the exam. I'm optimistic about my chances, as many of the people I know who took the Vertical test alone were able to pass.


----------



## bassplayer45

Still nothing on the Ohio end


----------



## Antnyt23

bassplayer45 said:


> Still nothing on the Ohio end




how many were at the loc you took it bass? we had 3 friday .... 3 saturday


----------



## mjborg

I was wondering how many examinees where at other locations, I was the only person at the PA Harrisburg location for the Saturday test. It was a little weird having two proctors watching just me for 8 hours.


----------



## mcpie

My results for CA came out early this morning...passed!


----------



## BoilerEng

mjborg said:


> I was wondering how many examinees where at other locations, I was the only person at the PA Harrisburg location for the Saturday test. It was a little weird having two proctors watching just me for 8 hours.




I was the only one in Indiana on Saturday as well.



mcpie said:


> My results for CA came out early this morning...passed!




Congrats!


----------



## bassplayer45

I was in Cincy area, we had 3 total. 2 buildings, 1 bridge (me)


----------



## bassplayer45

They just published all the pass rates


----------



## bassplayer45

So 41 people took bridges, 41% passed, so that is 17 people. I know of at least 1 or 2 that passed. So that drops the number to15. Brutal


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Oh geez, that pass rate for first time takers of lateral bridges. It's not too late to switch to designing buildings bassplayer.


----------



## bassplayer45

I know, right? The first time I took Lateral Bridges it was 13%.


----------



## CTstructure

We had about 8 or 9 for the vertical on Friday and 4 on Saturday for the lateral in Connecticut.


----------



## Antnyt23

I was Cleveland area bass and we had 3 vertical on Friday and 3 lateral Saturday (all building)


----------



## Antnyt23

bassplayer45 said:


> They just published all the pass rates




So they posted the pass rates but ohio can't release their results? lovely haha


----------



## bassplayer45

They don't post pass rates until all results have been released to states, so I have no idea what the hold up is


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

They're getting your party hats ready and chilling the beer. (Hopefully?)


----------



## bassplayer45

Called Ohio, they said the person who approves NCEES results to be posted is on vacation, has been since last week and isn't checking her email. So she doesn't know when she will approve them being posted. She did mention she wasn't aware there was a second tier of testing and will follow up with her shortly (good get me off the phone line)


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Vacation?! Blarg! Blarg, I say!


----------



## OSU_Eng

I called them as well, appears they wont be back until the 24th.


----------



## Antnyt23

bassplayer45 said:


> Called Ohio, they said the person who approves NCEES results to be posted is on vacation, has been since last week and isn't checking her email. So she doesn't know when she will approve them being posted. She did mention she wasn't aware there was a second tier of testing and will follow up with her shortly (good get me off the phone line)




I called got the same response.



OSU_Eng said:


> I called them as well, appears they wont be back until the 24th.




I dont know about the 24th they told me they will be released as soon as they can. I doubt it will be that long but i've been wrong with everything i guessed so far.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

I'd call them every hour until they get that person back in the office. Don't relent! (Semi-serious here; you had one job results-approving-person!)


----------



## Antnyt23

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I'd call them every hour until they get that person back in the office. Don't relent! (Semi-serious here; you had one job results-approving-person!)




Haha.... It just baffles me that this could happen!


----------



## bassplayer45

trust me, when the woman on the phone said "I wasn't aware there were additional tests that needed to be released" I wanted to bang my head on the desk


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkWbkcm0WA8 Relevant.


----------



## bassplayer45

Failed, freaking failed.

27-40 in the morning, Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable. All I needed was a needs improvement on the third and they couldn't give it to me.

Well, I got acceptable on the seismic last time, so that is testament to the ridiculousness they threw at us this time


----------



## Antnyt23

passed both!!!


----------



## bassplayer45

nice work


----------



## bassplayer45

If anyone has any additional resources ill take the tips. I'm getting frustrated with this stupid thing. Its impossible to find good essay examples of bridge seismic analysis, there really is only 1 out there


----------



## Antnyt23

bass.... i work in telecom so there was a lot of foreign material to me.... I took the school of pe courses which helped a lot they do start from ground zero... Also i found a few additional resources very helpful. The SEAOC seismic design books were very helpful for me for the lateral exams. Also the AISC Design examples that are free to download was very good for steel and PCA notes for ACI 318-11 was extremely helpful.... Send me a message i can get you links for some of these the design examples for both steel and concrete are free.... the seismic books were about $200 and some change for the set. I did take the buildings though so not sure if it will be a full help for you.

And thanks again to everyone on the boards who helped with information and experiences it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sellahilan

Vertical Bridge - Passed Oct-2014 and passed.....This time...Lateral-Bridge passed. It is done....Really relax now.

Bass.....There is very nice Bridge Lateral Example in IL DOT website.

http://www.idot.illinois.gov/assets/uploads/files/doing-business/memorandums-&amp;-letters/highways/bridges/bm-design-guides/bm%203.15%20seismic%20design.pdf

This one free download and very helpful for your 3rd questions.


----------



## sellahilan

IF anybody looking for very good example for Bridge Vertical Steel

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-practice/pdf/bdp_9.pdf


----------



## Antnyt23

sellahilan said:


> IF anybody looking for very good example for Bridge Vertical Steel
> 
> http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-practice/pdf/bdp_9.pdf




I also brought that even as a building guy. I agree good reference!


----------



## sellahilan

Antnyt23 said:


> sellahilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF anybody looking for very good example for Bridge Vertical Steel
> 
> http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-practice/pdf/bdp_9.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also brought that even as a building guy. I agree good reference!
Click to expand...

I passed both on my 3rd try....All two time when I fail Vertical &amp; Laterlal...

Oct 2013- Vertical Bridge - Fail PM - All Acceptable - 21/40 Morning

Oct 2013 - Lateral Bridge - Fail - 2 Acceptable+1 Improvement Required +23/40 AM

April 2014- Vertical Bridge -Fail - PM- All acceptable - 23/40 AM

Oct 2014 - Vertical Bridge-Passed

Oct 2014 - Lateral Bridge- Fail - All PM Acceptable + 23/40 AM

April 2015 - Lateral Bridge- Pass

I had very hard time on Morning as Bridge guy. Also, I did not have my BS in US. Only got my MS here in US. So, several things are very new for me.

It is great experience and I gained lot of knowledge. This exam increase my knowledge much more than my MSCE!!!!!


----------



## sellahilan

Vertical Bridge - AM &amp; Evening 1st Questions....This book is very helpful...very much simplified. Also, this book is great for building guys for AM Bridge part.

https://www.crcpress.com/product/isbn/9781466566514


----------



## mjborg

Bassplayer - sorry that you didn't pass. I feel for you........I am also getting frustrated with this and agree that there aren't a lot of good lateral bridge questions out there.


----------



## mhrobertson

Failed Lateral Bridges

Morning - 30/40

Afternoon - 2 Needs Improvement, 1 Unacceptable

Took the Kaplan Lateral review course which I feel helped me for the Morning session but did not help for afternoon portion. I am looking into either School of PE, EET, or PPI in preparation for October 2015 exam.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Agostage

That is a bummer; I've been there. However it looks like your AM improved from what I remember so you must be getting the building material down.



bassplayer45 said:


> Failed, freaking failed.
> 
> 27-40 in the morning, Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable. All I needed was a needs improvement on the third and they couldn't give it to me.
> 
> Well, I got acceptable on the seismic last time, so that is testament to the ridiculousness they threw at us this time


----------



## Agostage

Congrats! Don't party too hard.



Antnyt23 said:


> passed both!!!


----------



## sellahilan

SchoolforPE notes are good for morning and evening? It cover both Bridge &amp; Building?

I have studied my own with internet downloads and books, but it took while to pass both. One of my friend is thinking to buy notes from school for PE. Is it worth?


----------



## Antnyt23

mhrobertson said:


> Failed Lateral Bridges
> 
> Morning - 30/40
> 
> Afternoon - 2 Needs Improvement, 1 Unacceptable
> 
> Took the Kaplan Lateral review course which I feel helped me for the Morning session but did not help for afternoon portion. I am looking into either School of PE, EET, or PPI in preparation for October 2015 exam.
> 
> Any thoughts?


From my experience school of pe is great I took both lateral and vertical exam courses ( I did study on my own a lot) but it definitely helped me.... I'm a telecom guy 28 years old but was able to pass both mine first time so I highly recommend school of pe. I think at the very least school of pe prepares you very well for the morning sections! Very good instructors only course I took though so I can't compare to others.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

bassplayer45 said:


> Failed, freaking failed.
> 
> 27-40 in the morning, Acceptable, Acceptable, Unacceptable. All I needed was a needs improvement on the third and they couldn't give it to me.
> 
> Well, I got acceptable on the seismic last time, so that is testament to the ridiculousness they threw at us this time




So much suck, I know you worked hard for this and I do agree that there is so much more of a focus on buildings vs bridges. I hope that gets fixed.

Are you going to keep going? I hope you try again.


----------



## sellahilan

Antnyt23 said:


> mhrobertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed Lateral Bridges
> 
> Morning - 30/40
> 
> Afternoon - 2 Needs Improvement, 1 Unacceptable
> 
> Took the Kaplan Lateral review course which I feel helped me for the Morning session but did not help for afternoon portion. I am looking into either School of PE, EET, or PPI in preparation for October 2015 exam.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience school of pe is great I took both lateral and vertical exam courses ( I did study on my own a lot) but it definitely helped me.... I'm a telecom guy 28 years old but was able to pass both mine first time so I highly recommend school of pe. I think at the very least school of pe prepares you very well for the morning sections! Very good instructors only course I took though so I can't compare to others.
Click to expand...

Antny23,

Congrats for passing both on first trial. Honestly, Passing both at first trial is very great and it clearly show your hard work and intelligent. Very good work and pass SE at 28 yrs old is another very good achievement. Way to go.


----------



## bassplayer45

Im going to keep going. I have improved 17-40, to 20-40, to 27-40 so I am getting better. Apparently I didn't know as much about seismic analysis of bridges as I thought I did. So I have some work to do there.


----------



## Agostage

Tough to argue with that progress.



bassplayer45 said:


> Im going to keep going. I have improved 17-40, to 20-40, to 27-40 so I am getting better. Apparently I didn't know as much about seismic analysis of bridges as I thought I did. So I have some work to do there.


----------

